# Other Programming > AJAX >  Ajaxhelper (View photos without watermark?)

## OldSchool97

Hi. Is it possible to view photos from AjaxHelper without watermarks? For example: http://digi.countrymusichalloffame.o...id/13983/rec/8 It seems like the watermark is not on the original photo? Does Ajaxhelper create them? I should really really appreciate some help on this. It means a lot to me.

Best regards: Matthew

----------


## jason2255

can some one answer, i also had same issue of watermark

----------


## OldSchool97

I don't think the watermarks is on the real photo, i think Ajaxhelper places them on the photo, because if you change size on the photo the watermark can be spotted on different places, especially if there are several photos in one photo file.

----------

